# Hello from CT



## Iamamadad (Jun 19, 2009)

Helo all. My name is Vic and I am in CT. As my name says, I am a martial artists Father. Did try some Kung Fu and Tia Chi some years back but, my son is the guy with the love of Martial Arts. He wants to open his own Dojo someday so I have been reading here for about three weeks. I have been impressed with the quality of and knowledge available on this site and decided to join. I am going to try to get him to check out the site. I am more of a reader than a poster. That's my story and I am stickin to it!

Thanks,

Vic


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 19, 2009)

Greetings and salutations!


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## stickarts (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello Vic, welcome to MT


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome 

And there is always the University of Bridgeport for Martial Arts and Business degrees if your son wants to open his own dojo someday.


----------



## Iamamadad (Jun 19, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome
> 
> And there is always the University of Bridgeport for Martial Arts and Business degrees if your son wants to open his own dojo someday.





He is attending there now. One more year and he will be done. He has been studying martial arts since he was 5.

Vic


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## seasoned (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello Vic, welcome.


----------



## Donnybrook (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Drac (Jun 22, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Iamamadad (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for the warm welcomes. 

Vic


----------

